# CHAVelocity - New Travel Agents lol



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

New travel agents 

http://www.chavelocity.com/index.htm


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That's my holiday 'sorted'.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

AVIT car rentals!

:lol:


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Travel 'From' Watford - :lol: Cheeky gits! (but alas true).


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: "HULL" :evil: :roll:


----------



## Grinshady (Jun 20, 2006)

Quality :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Just what we need a one stop shop.
Wonder if they do insurance. :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

markTT225 said:


> Travel 'From' Watford - :lol: Cheeky gits! (but alas true).


Tell me about it! 

Getting steadily worse!


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Tamworth! Yay!!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

